
Show HN: PartTimer.io – a job board for skilled work under 40 HRS/week - sami_
https://parttimer.io
======
sami_
Hey all, I'd like to share with everyone my latest project. I've been
exploring ways to balance working on my own projects with reliable streams of
income. The traditional advice is to keep a full-time job (and work on your
projects on the side), or to become a freelancer/contractor/consultant (and
treat your project as another client).

I think part-time roles are underrated here. For a bootstrapper, they combine
the additional hours that are taken by full-time roles with the stability
that's lacking from project-based work. When looking for such roles, I noticed
most job boards don't particularly highlight them and there is no place that
curates high quality, skilled roles that don't require the typical full-time
commitment. Part-time roles, when they are posted, tend to be for
unskilled/scut work.

I wanted to create a resource for high quality, skilled part-time jobs. I
think this could be valuable to a few different groups:

\- Bootstrappers who want to spend more time on their own projects than a
full-time gig would allow, but who also want the income stability that
freelancing/consulting tends to lack.

\- Skilled domain experts that, for a variety of reasons, prefer to work less
hours, or for more than one firm/industry.

\- Those who want to spend more time with family, hobbies, travel, etc but
don't believe that should mean giving up opportunities to work on meaningful
and interesting work.

Right now I'm linking to roles from HN and Stackoverflow. The idea is to add
more high quality links over time and to feature ads directly on parttimer.io

Hope you guys find it useful. Let me know what you guys think and where it can
add more value. Would also love to hear your thoughts and experiences with
part-time work in general.

------
greatNespresso
Looks cool ! It could be even cooler maybe to add a pricing page

